# hello from the south of england



## rebellion01 (May 25, 2009)

hi im darren im 19. i was shown to this forum by dom from woodland mousery where i recently got 2 does 1 self black and 1 hymi there doing great, since i got the mice my girlfriend has become very excited about getting some of her own mice. i am also planning to get some more mice myself if theres any breeders in the sussex, hampshire and surrey area of england that have any mice for sale or any litters coming up for sale id be grateful if you could let me no of anything coming up or anything available.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi and welcome 

There's loads of breeders from sussex and surrey on the forum


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome

Paul


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi again Darren!

Doms girlfriend here,the other half of woodland mousery lol...

Im not sure what we have or will have but im sure i could have a look for you...

Fae


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Darren, glad you joined up and im happy you like the mice. Welcome to our forum


----------

